# LFTS 11/10



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just heading out the door and I'm pretty excited after yesterday!
Good luck out there!


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Same here. Good luck


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Coffee then headed to the stand good luck all!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Morning routine then short hike across the road. Hoping AM is better than last night at this spot otherwise i may retire it until end of gun or even late archery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m up. Need some coffee.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

I’m up, headed out shortly. Hope the right doe walks past my stand. Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

After seeing the biggest buck of my life yesterday I’ve been up since 4 ready to rock!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Last bowhunt of the season. As always it’s been a great ride of experiences and emotions. Thanks to everyone here for sharing your season. LFTS is a special place in the internet world with it’s positivity. It’s a group that shares the same passions and is there to cheer each other’s successes and commiserate each other’s failures. Be safe and shoot straight fellas. Today is the day. It’s not over yet. 














Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I’ll be out in Calhoun today. Yesterday sucked in the high winds, didn’t see a deer. Today is calm and I hope they are on their feet. My empty freezer is weighing ever heavier on my mind.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Getting ready to go out in Arenac county. Good luck all!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

About a half mile from where I park a doe crossed the road, followed by the biggest buck I have ever seen outside a fence!
Hoping for a good morning!
Good luck!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

dinoday said:


> About a half mile from where I park a doe crossed the road, followed by the biggest buck I have ever seen outside a fence!
> Hoping for a good morning!
> Good luck!


Go get that big boy! 

I'm up and heading out the door. Going to beat the sun to my spot this morning. Good luck out there, gentlemen.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Headed out behind the house in Genesee county. First morning hunt on my place so I hope it pays off


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Heading back out in northern Macomb county. Nothing moving yesterday. Last bow hunt of the year for me and then work until Friday!!!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Not this morning, tired of a$$ holes on atvs tearing threw the woods. Ah life of the public land hunter.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Last bow hunt of the year season, might have to hunt December to carry on a 25+ year streak for bucks with a bow.
Then neighbor problems up at camp to deal with,........
Good luck hunters! Shoot straight!


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Up and in! Let the show begin! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Deer snorted at me the second I walked out my garage. Sounded like it was in my front yard lol. 

All tucked in now felt pretty good about stealthy entry. Well as stealthy as you can get this tune of year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Slept through my alarm. So taking the morning off. Look at the temp drop from today to tomorrow. It should be good Monday and Tuesday but better dress up like an Eskimo!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Up 20 in Arenac this morning looking for a nice buck or big doe this morning. Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Heading to Cabelas in Dundee then getting back after it until dark. I’m a little pissed at myself for sleeping through the alarm. Between Halloween and November 15th if it’s daylight and possible you better be in a tree!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Got in a hour after daybreak. 400 yard drag through the woods then canoe across. Basically a 400 acre island. Got the wind blowing my scent over the river and very fresh scrapes at 10 yards.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Steady deer sightings, best I’ve had this season just no bucks other than buttons.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Had fresh tracks as soon as we got across. Dad went west I went east









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Greenkingsalmon said:


> Fred Bear shot deer in hind quarter on purpose sometimes as it’s the biggest blood pumping muscle should be an easy bloodtrail


If you hit the spot. I've shot two deer there with a bow, neither on purpose. One doe sprinted 30 yds and crashed. One nice 8 that took about 40 minutes to bleed out, or at least it was that long to the last twitch. He ran about 40 yds into the weeds, where I missed with a second shot. He then only went about 30 yds right and laid down where I could see his head but no shot. Finally seen his head go down and had the shakes

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Quiet here in Tuscola, 38 degrees, wind is light but picking up a little. Most of the bigger bucks are still moving at night based on trail cam pics. Second time i got pictures of a buck mounting a Doe.


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm watching deer hump.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

So far 3 does feeding through, 1 doe just out of range and a trophy button buck at about 10ft..he needs another week I think lol


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm done til afternoon, nothing but chipmunks here this morning. Headed to church

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Fissshh On! said:


> Quiet here in Tuscola, 38 degrees, wind is light but picking up a little. Most of the bigger bucks are still moving at night based on trail cam pics. Second time i got pictures of a buck mounting a Doe.
> View attachment 454461
> View attachment 454463


Is that a food plot I see?


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Dish7 said:


> One of my top two locked down with a doe, 75 yards out.
> View attachment 454431


Thats a great shot, the picture alone would look good on the wall but i hope you get more than just his picture.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Really slow here. Saw over 20 in this stand Fri morning today nada so far. Looking forward to the really cold temps the next few days.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Lots of action in Washtenaw. Watched shooter tend and breed a doe yesterday, closest they came was 100 yards. Saw him 3 times today chasing does, got to maybe 60-70 yards twice. I suspect he might be bedded with a hot doe to my south, going to wait and see


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Well I just put an arrow through a decent buck. Not a monster Shot was farther back than I wanted. Going to have to give him so time. He’s hurt so my guess is he won’t be far from where I last saw him if I leave him alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

And yes it was a doe, I had her at 10 yards for several minutes. She grunted twice and they were soft short grunts. I think she was looking for her fawns.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

anagranite said:


> And yes it was a doe, I had her at 10 yards for several minutes. She grunted twice and they were soft short grunts. I think she was looking for her fawns.


Heard them do it many times.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

You'd grunt too if you ate grass and sticks


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Finally......the flight of the arrow!
Flight


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Got on some good blood about 60-70 yards from shot site. Seeing large pools with consistent drops. Found arrow 40 yards from shot about 8” of blood on it. 

Pretty sure it’s a dead deer but backing up and bringing some trackers in a few hours. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Apparently I failed to hit “post reply” this morning.
Been in my tree since 615am
Had a big bodied buck under my tree about 10 minutes before I could see my sight pins.
Then I had the same 1/2 rack 3 point about 50 yards away for a while.
Gonna give it until 1030 and head to the house.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

d_rek said:


> Got on some good blood about 60-70 yards from shot site. Seeing large pools with consistent drops. Found arrow 40 yards from shot about 8” of blood on it.
> 
> Pretty sure it’s a dead deer but backing up and bringing some trackers in a few hours.
> 
> ...


Good luck, hope you find her close by. Blood looks dark like liver blood to me. Give her some time. 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Good luck, Drek. I made a less than perfect shot last weekend and it worked out. Just give her plenty of time and take the track slow.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Absolutely love it! 



whitetail&walleye said:


> Got in a hour after daybreak. 400 yard drag through the woods then canoe across. Basically a 400 acre island. Got the wind blowing my scent over the river and very fresh scrapes at 10 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

d_rek said:


> Got on some good blood about 60-70 yards from shot site. Seeing large pools with consistent drops. Found arrow 40 yards from shot about 8” of blood on it.
> 
> Pretty sure it’s a dead deer but backing up and bringing some trackers in a few hours.
> 
> ...


That’s a good amount of blood. Would think that is more than just muscle blood. I’d say that’s a dead deer just don’t push it. Good luck.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

jrv said:


> First time in a climber... sure hope no one was watching. I got my fat butt about 12 ft off the ground and tuckered out! Glad I got out here at 5:45... it was 6:50 before I was set up!
> Good luck everyone!


Please take your time and make sure each platform is secure!!!
They are awesome and I love mine ,but they need absolute concentration when using them..
Please make sure you also tie the two platforms together.. You don't want the foot rest falling to the ground!! (Speaking from experience)


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for words of encouragement guys. Not the ideal shot for sure. Everything felt perfect and she was 20 yards broadside. I think she jumped string or took a step forward right as I touched off the release. Either way not where I intended to hit. Keeping my fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

d_rek said:


> Thanks for words of encouragement guys. Not the ideal shot for sure. Everything felt perfect and she was 20 yards broadside. I think she jumped string or took a step forward right as I touched off the release. Either way not where I intended to hit. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Be patient. You’ll find her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Slow here. Should be on fire in this location. Down wind of a thick bedding area that has had no pressure.. Saw one 2.5 yr old. Zero baldies. Bacon & eggs are calling my name.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just passed a 5 pt cruising through. 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

snortwheeze said:


> Hope he comes your way !


He got to 35 yards once and forty a second time, both facing me, pushing small bucks away. Thought it was going down. He turned and went back to his doe and bumped her another 50 yards away and bedded. He's been in here since first light. I'll likely ride it out until he makes the next move. Quite the adrenaline rush. Got to love it. I need a couple of smaller bucks to get in here and stir the pot again, lol.


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Low sightings or none, Lockdown is beginning unfortunately, a week ago today they were chasing hard and visible. Now just hoping a hot doe to be nearby. Goodluck, probably last bowhunt of these season this evening for me. Back at it Friday, good luck gang


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Finally......the flight of the arrow!
> Flight


 Keep us updated! Stuck at work ....


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

If I had a dollar for every deer I saw this morning, I’d have one dollar.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I am about done. Climbing down now for what looks to be my last bowhunt until late Oct 2021. 
I don’t know how you guys post so much and hunt. I’ve not been able to follow for the last few days due to being in a tree. 3 all day sits and I haven’t seen anything to fling an arrow at. Lots of small stuff but nothing with much size

I haven’t read the last couple days, congrats to those that killed deer.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Botiz said:


> If I had a dollar for every deer I saw this morning, I’d have one dollar.


I’d have $2!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I chose to be up in a tree all morning hunt yesterday when it was crazy windy and cold. Today, I was warm and snug on the ground when conditions were perfect to be in a tree. Bwahahaha. 

I couldn't handle any more lack of activity. Getting a sandwich and going to stalk a new area. Hoping for dumb luck at this point. I don't need a big ole trophy buck - just let a deer that isn't a baby wander into my path! I know to triple check that my bolt is still properly seated this time. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Cabelas is open tonight from 6 to 9 for veterans. Going back with my dad after hunting tonight for a ruger .450 bushmaster and leupold scope. Not only do you get a discount but you also get triple club points if you use your cabelas club card. Something else I don’t need!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Had a real nice 8 pt at 22 yds. Just as I was squeezing the trigger on the crossbow the wind shifted. What heart breaker. Seen 3 smaller bucks since ,but nothing since 10;00. Trail cams have shown alot of movement around noon so I'm sticking it out. Thought my vacation was off with a bang for a minute there.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Couldn’t pass up the cabelas staple. Pete’s donuts!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Strapped in my tree in Ottawa county. Wind just started a little bit ago. Took it slow getting to stand since a couple does were in front of me and I followed a ways back til they worked past my stand. Good cover scent to my north blowing over my area of burning leaves from somewhere in the development. Seen a good one here yesterday.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Back out for first sit since I killed my 8 point Thursday night. Sad to see my cover screen at the south end of the plot laying flat. Its sorghum and looked really good up until today. Have no idea what took it down. Not much for snow or strong wind guess it just can't handle this cold. Time to make a change and plant something a bit more hardy. On a good note deer are moving early had this little guy come out 10 minutes after I got settled in. Hopefully see some good movement tonight but the neighbor just decided to see if he could fire off a thousand rounds so not expecting much now.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Been settled in for a good 45 minutes so far. Calm when I got here but very gusty now. Most likely my last sit of the year with my bow. Not expecting a whole lot and I have a better stand that I could be sitting in but I procrastinated all week getting the gun blind prepped so I did that first. Just hoping the corn comes down before Friday or I’ll have to figure out a new plan.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

And the late walk out from the neighbor clears the field... Twelve year old is the hunter tonight. Could have done without that. I assume there is one Lions fan that waited until the game was over...


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Back at it in the swamp


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

So either some one found my deer I hit last night way away from my stand gutted it somewhere else and drove it back to where I park and put it there because all the meat was taken off clean all legs quartered out and a ratchet strap around her neck but no fit pile no blood on the path she walked in on no anything and the blood trail I followed was the complete opposite direction than where I found her I don’t thibk it’s the deer I hit I thibk someone dumped this one


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

God I hope he makes it at least another year Also a 1/2 rack buck


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

My evening view.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Snow is falling heard reports for anywhere between 4 and 16 inches in our area by tomorrow night...yikes!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Sure would love it if a nice one checked out the decoy soon


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

The kid and I are punched in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Just in case any of you want a game update. 

Congrats to those busy filling their tags.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Shame but im curious, why did ya throw it in the back of your truck? Gonna dispose of it properly? It would make me nervous to have an untagged carcass in my possession. Never know who you might run into





Nickbarg83 said:


> View attachment 454663
> So either some one found my deer I hit last night way away from my stand gutted it somewhere else and drove it back to where I park and put it there because all the meat was taken off clean all legs quartered out and a ratchet strap around her neck but no fit pile no blood on the path she walked in on no anything and the blood trail I followed was the complete opposite direction than where I found her I don’t thibk it’s the deer I hit I thibk someone dumped this one


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Been in the stand since 2:30. Had a single deer walking through that woods around 3:30. I'm always amazed at how these deer disappear when I have binoculars and a height advantage


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 454661
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Love that song!!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Nothing since the walk out except the bedded doe and buck got up. I have the nearest cover. HopI get a closer look. He looks decent.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 454657
> 
> Here’s mine












Nice! My XT is a 2006. One of these days I’ll replace her but man this bow has been good to me. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

My first sit in this stand this year, good for north wind. In a funnel of sorts, grassy unplanted field to my north, can see in pic, cow pasture south. Big woods on either side, need a big one to come through scent checking that field...









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Bigger than i thought! 8 point with busted tine! Heart shot, ran 40 yards and crashed! 
Whooooo hoooooo!!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> Brutally slow... that’s all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Same here, last couple days have been slow. 
I think I’m somewhat close to you. Same amount of snow as what you said in a previous post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Skibum said:


> Well I just put an arrow through a decent buck. Not a monster Shot was farther back than I wanted. Going to have to give him so time. He’s hurt so my guess is he won’t be far from where I last saw him if I leave him alone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Have you looked yet?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Well update on the doe I shot... or rather the one that we never recovered. Went out with in-laws and kids around 1pm. Got on blood pretty quick but just as quick seems like it pestered out to pin drops and occasional smears. Lost it all together 150-200 yards from shot. Nothing I saw made me think that deer was mortally wounded other than some of the good blood I found initially. After trailing and 3 guys grid searching an area for 3 hours we came up empty handed. Major bummer but that’s what happens when you put crappy shots on deer. No one to blame but myself. 

Oh well going to take advantage of day off tomorrow and sit behind the house during the “winter storm!” Maybe I’ll get some redemption.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Had a buck following a doe go through. Beautiful 6 pt. 5 years ago I woulda shot him. At my camp I would have shot him. But I know of at least four better bucks on this property... much better..

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

OH #$&@









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Fisherman6 said:


> Same here, last couple days have been slow.
> I think I’m somewhat close to you. Same amount of snow as what you said in a previous post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I hunt Benzie/Leelanau 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Found her. She only went 60 yards farther from where I backed out. That's the exit hole in the pic. She must have been quartering away more than I thought.


----------



## finahol (Dec 4, 2011)

Macs13 said:


> What's the thought on that? I'm always torn between FOMO on the deer at the spot that I had carefully selected to start the day by moving too early and then FOMO on the potential deer at some other spot that maybe isn't dead.
> View attachment 454441
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Damn I must be living in a cave this month. Am I missing out on something? Never heard of FOMO until this morning now i have seen it on the ‘net 3 times today!


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

finahol said:


> Damn I must be living in a cave this month. Am I missing out on something? Never heard of FOMO until this morning now i have seen it on the ‘net 3 times today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


I'm with ya no clue what fomo means ...I cant keep up with any of the lingo now days ..........don't understand why folks cant just say what they want to say without having to shorten it some way


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Fomosapien


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

27 yard shot, quartering to a bit, top of heart, one lung, liver, 40 yard dash & down, great blood. First archery kill.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

My buddy shot this right down the road from Johnhunter247.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Finally got him cleaned up and hung up. What a great weekend!! Tonight's buck is on the left. Time for a beer!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I had a slow start with only one deer from 2:30-5:15 and then the flood gates opened up and 14 deer came out of everywhere. All bald but I'm sure there were a few button bucks. I also had one small buck come out right at last light and chased a few deer.

Post scriptum, Fomo means fear of missing out.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Walleyze247 said:


> Oh my fault, I thought this was live from the smoker. First time with veni ribs. Good luck shoot straight.


Now that requires a follow up report please!
I did the unthinkable and watched the Lions, I know, I know. 
Congrats to all the successful hunters!


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Fomosapien


Still lost .....but I think I'm ok sounds like one of those words will never need to use


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

We seen 4 does and a fawn. No horns.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

John Hine said:


> View attachment 454759
> View attachment 454761


Congrats on a huge doe!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Nickbarg83 said:


> I put my tag on it regardless if it’s mine or not I just followed the blood trail from mine until I couldn’t see any blood went back and forth from last blood it was at a place where 3 trails met walked all 3 on my hands and knees damn near and couldn’t find a spec so I’ll say screw it my fault eat the tag


Good on you, the sporting thing to do sir. Just couldnt see a tag in the pic and that would be hard to talk your way out of, even if ya had a silver tongue.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

John Hine said:


> 27 yard shot, quartering to a bit, top of heart, one lung, liver, 40 yard dash & down, great blood. First archery kill.


Awesome! Congrats young Lady! Well done.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

old graybeard said:


> Whatever you do don't field dress him.


Really wanted to


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

old graybeard said:


> Whatever you do don't field dress him.


I didn't dare ask if heavy clothing prevented a pass through shot....


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

John Hine said:


> 27 yard shot, quartering to a bit, top of heart, one lung, liver, 40 yard dash & down, great blood. First archery kill.


Congrats to young lady.real nice deer


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

protectionisamust said:


> Finally got him cleaned up and hung up. What a great weekend!! Tonight's buck is on the left. Time for a beer!
> View attachment 454763


One beer won't be enough!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

protectionisamust said:


> Finally got him cleaned up and hung up. What a great weekend!! Tonight's buck is on the left. Time for a beer!
> View attachment 454763


Hell of a weekend real nice deers


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

RMH said:


> BBD
> View attachment 454769
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









(Yeah, it was broke twice in a matter of months i. HS football.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats RMH. Andre? 

My sit was uneventful. Lot of work to not see a deer. Twisted my ankle on the climb out. Going to sit in the easy stand tomorrow morning.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

bowhunter426 said:


> Congrats RMH. Andre?
> 
> My sit was uneventful. Lot of work to not see a deer. Twisted my ankle on the climb out. Going to sit in the easy stand tomorrow morning.


No but a nice one. Almost to him. Waiting for a helper. Watched him tip over.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Welp got down an re tracked it as if I had just shot her lost blood picked it back up look up found where she died looked right nice drag trail follow it find this such a horrible thing to do my 4 year old is upset I’m pissed to say the least my 11 year old daughters said she wants to kick him in the no no area I told her what any respectable adult would “me 2 honey me 2” but what do you do joys of hunting state land I guess congrats on all that connected and found there deer season isn’t over yet good luck all


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

RMH said:


> No but a nice one. Almost to him. Waiting for a helper. Watched him tip over.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

protectionisamust said:


> Its not as big as lot of yours but im freaking stoked!!!!!! Non restricted 6 point and i could not be happier with him and the opportunities given to me this year. Waiting until 4 to get down. Im shakkng so bad right now


Your reaction is how it's supposed to be!!!!!!
I'm happy for you!!!
Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Nickbarg83 said:


> View attachment 454789
> Welp got down an re tracked it as if I had just shot her lost blood picked it back up look up found where she died looked right nice drag trail follow it find this such a horrible thing to do my 4 year old is upset I’m pissed to say the least my 11 year old daughters said she wants to kick him in the no no area I told her what any respectable adult would “me 2 honey me 2” but what do you do joys of hunting state land I guess congrats on all that connected and found there deer season isn’t over yet good luck all


People are crazy


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Nickbarg83 said:


> View attachment 454789
> Welp got down an re tracked it as if I had just shot her lost blood picked it back up look up found where she died looked right nice drag trail follow it find this such a horrible thing to do my 4 year old is upset I’m pissed to say the least my 11 year old daughters said she wants to kick him in the no no area I told her what any respectable adult would “me 2 honey me 2” but what do you do joys of hunting state land I guess congrats on all that connected and found there deer season isn’t over yet good luck all


That's Bull ****!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Nickbarg83 said:


> View attachment 454789
> Welp got down an re tracked it as if I had just shot her lost blood picked it back up look up found where she died looked right nice drag trail follow it find this such a horrible thing to do my 4 year old is upset I’m pissed to say the least my 11 year old daughters said she wants to kick him in the no no area I told her what any respectable adult would “me 2 honey me 2” but what do you do joys of hunting state land I guess congrats on all that connected and found there deer season isn’t over yet good luck all


Sometimes , you about need to be wearing track shoes and catch the deer when it falls....

It's your kid. I'd have suggested maybe some one thought they needed it worse than us. Or thought it was lost to the hunter..

Onward! There will be other deer eventually.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Namrock said:


> False, I said that today & hell I didn't even care how they played


You act like you shot a nice buck or something.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

I had more in ther


Waif said:


> Sometimes , you about need to be wearing track shoes and catch the deer when it falls....
> 
> It's your kid. I'd have suggested maybe some one thought they needed it worse than us. Or thought it was lost to the hunter..
> 
> Onward! There will be other deer eventually.[/QUO I told em sometimes bad people do bad stuff doesn’t mean we get to do bad things back because than we’re just as bad as them then told em sometimes people can’t shoot there own deer so they take other people but what do you do


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Had one come thru right at last light.too far away to shoot in the swamp.by itself couldn’t really see any head gear cause of it getting dark. Not as much action today like yesterday.Last chance tomorrow then back home till the fire arm opener. Good luck all and aim small miss small.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Nickbarg83 said:


> I had more in ther


Was showing some one how to track a doe I shot with a rifle that didn't go far.
Non gutted and carried away at a trot by two guys....
(It's more funny now than it was then).
So ,I get the disappointment , but don't let it stop your and the kids enthusiasm.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nickbarg83 said:


> View attachment 454789
> Welp got down an re tracked it as if I had just shot her lost blood picked it back up look up found where she died looked right nice drag trail follow it find this such a horrible thing to do my 4 year old is upset I’m pissed to say the least my 11 year old daughters said she wants to kick him in the no no area I told her what any respectable adult would “me 2 honey me 2” but what do you do joys of hunting state land I guess congrats on all that connected and found there deer season isn’t over yet good luck all


I hate to say it but I have been in your shoes more than once ....it sucks and sucks bad ...on a positive note great job getting the kids out and good luck the rest of the season hope whoever took your deer drives into the ditch


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

RMH said:


> OH #$&@
> View attachment 454735
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That is straight up hilarious!!!!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

GADWALL21 said:


> That is straight up hilarious!!!!


I got a good chuckle out of that one.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Those mature button bucks are hard to get . Keep after them.


Trap Star said:


> Ive had 3 nice bucks within 50 yards in the last week. Either I cant draw or I draw too early. Nothing like sitting on the ground in a stare off with a mature buck at full draw.....for waaayyy to long. Pull back, Let off. Try to pull back...wait..now...no. ok pull. AHHHHH.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 454847
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats on a beautiful buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

CONGRATS too all that scored !! I let 2 doe walk that I was"supposed" to shoot, but... All I can think about is that 2 1/2" wide track I seen in a scrape last week following behind em and I shoot them and "he" takes off after the fact ! WELL tomorrow mornings different, when/if given the opportunity a deer, any deer will die ! 

CONGRATS again everyone !!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 454847
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app












Nice !


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 454847
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 454847
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Way to go RMH, that is a beauty! Congrats.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 454847
> 
> That's a big booger! Congrats!
> ...


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Congrats RMH that’s a great buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 454847


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Oh I will


buggs said:


> Happened to all of us at one time. The circle of life honored your deer, so get back in the saddle!


 be have Wednesday-Sunday off but then I’m in Dayton Ohio for work


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 454847
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app





RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 454847
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 454847
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 454847
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congratulations great time length


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

GADWALL21 said:


> That is straight up hilarious!!!!


Stan Potts is awsome! I always wondered if was a act!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 454847
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

